# How about those P250's?



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all kinda new to the forum and an owner of the sig P250.
I have loved mine and enjoy shooting it alot. I have never owned a gun that fit my hand so well. 
So I've read that some people are heving a few issues with these, how is that going? Any further comment?
It's my understanding the Hammer Bar Spring was an issue for a few people, is that proving to be wide spread or more isolated?
I'm just asking, like I say I am in love with mine, but I want complete reliability.
To me this model is kinda like Sig's answer to the Glock 19 for Sig fans.
Do I dare go to the .40?
Let's keep this one alive and keep each other up to date.
Thanks.


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ster;
I've owned my Sig P250 since May 2008, and I still love mine. I got a 9mm and I don't regret it. With minimal maintenance it still shoots straight. I never had any problems with mine, even after 1000 or 1500 rounds.
Why would you want the .40? I eventually got a .45 (Springfield XD-45) but not because the 9mm was lacking in any way. My CCW is a KelTec PF-9 and I love it just as much as the P-250. My .45 doesn't have much more kick than my P-250, so if you want to get something larger, consider the .45 ACP which has been around only a little longer than the 9mm Parabellum (9mm Luger or 9X19).
Hank



glockster17 said:


> So I've read that some people are having a few issues with these, how is that going? Any further comment?
> It's my understanding the Hammer Bar Spring was an issue for a few people, is that proving to be wide spread or more isolated?
> To me this model is kinda like Sig's answer to the Glock 19 for Sig fans.
> Do I dare go to the .40?


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Thanks hank*

I appreciate your response and I'm glad all things are running well for you with your P250.
I love mine again, and hope it proves to hold up to the Sig reputation. It's good to hear that all things are well with yours too.

In response to your question as to why the .40?
That's easy enough to answer. 
I am fully aware of the history as well as the ballistics of most defensive hand gun cartridges.
I am very confident in the 9mm and its ability to do what it's intended to do. I have often wondered, when hearing all the smack from anti 9er's how come it has been so successful in Europe for the last 100+ years and yet doesn't seem to work here in the good ole U.S.A.?
I guess us Americans are just harder to take down then they are. That's silly and with a good defensive round I have no problems or lack of confidence in that cartridge. 
In fact I do currently carry my P250 loaded with 17 rounds of Federal 124gr HST's, backed up by 2 more 15 round mags. That's 47 rounds of excellent 9mm ammo and I defy anyone to balls up enough to stand in front of me with it.
Anyway the reason I want another .40 is that I own 7 -9mm's and 5 -.45 acp's while only 3- .40's. I just want another one.
Thanks again for your response and good luck to you, keep working that Sig and keep me posted as to it's perfomance.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the P250. I am also thinking of getting the .40 kit soon. Good luck, I think you will enjoy owning it.


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

*P250*

Thanks Hawk. Glad to hear your gun is running well. I have never owned a gun that fits so well to my hand. I shoot it pretty well if I do say so myself.
I heard the trigger bar springs may need to be beefed up, I don't know if thats true or something to worry about thats why I was asking for peoples experience. I love the gun, it'sthe right size and shape for me as a carry weapon, a house gun or whatever I else I want to use it for.


----------

